# A free Mahjong game with Halloween theme



## madeline (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello all,

Just a word to let you know about a free Mahjong game for Halloween. I discovered the game on a Halloween forum, the URL is http://www.in-poculis.com/games/mahjong.html

The music is funny and the graphics like in a Burton movie. What do you think of the game?

Madeline


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's cute.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Mahjong and I'm always on the lookout for new twists. This one is pretty cute and I think I'll keep it installed. It's great that it has other holiday themes too. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I love the music with this. Drives my wife & Daughter nuts when I play it.


----------

